# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  ATmega8

## G-man

Palīdziet lūdzu, kā pieslēgt atmega8 pie COM porta, lai varētu caur pony prog porogramēt. Es izmēģināju visādos veidos, pašlaik man ir Reset - pin3, MOSI - pin4, GND - pin5, SCK - pin 6, MISO - pin8, bet nestrādā.
Es gan citur lasīju, ka COM portam pin 3 un 2 ir I/O. Tad galu galā neko lāgā nesaprotu, kā tur īsti jāslēdz.

----------


## Velko

Nevienā veidā. Priekš tam jātaisa arī pats PonyProg programmators. 

Pats lietoju AVRDUDE kabeli - to uztaisīt ir daudz ātrāk. Darbojas kaut cik pieņemami. Nezinu tikai, kā tam ir ar Windows softiem (pats lietoju  UISP zem Linux).

EDIT: Izskatās, ka WinAVR komplektā nāk arī programmēšanas softs, kam vajadzētu mācēt izmantot šo kabeli.

----------


## Epis

Tas pronī prog programmētājs pēc tās shēmas tajā linkā darbojās labi (patst tādu esu taisījis un vēl tagat stāv mājās preikš atmega12 ::  mīnus tāds kad ar viņu debagot nevar (pārbaudīt programmas darbību iekš mikrenes).

----------


## AntonsK

vai tieshaam pat saakot darboties ar MCU, nevar izlasiit datashiitu?

kaa tu domaa to mcu juuzaat, nelasot aprakstu?

----------


## G-man

Datasheetu lasīju, nu labi ne no vāka līdz vākam, bet laikam man vispārēja sajega par maz, lai visu uztaisītu kā nākas. Nesanāk man piedabūt to visu strādāt  ::

----------


## Velko

Kādus paņēmienus tad izmēģināji? Grūti palīdzēt, ja saka, ka viss nestrādā   ::

----------


## G-man

Nu es dabūju to progu "averdude", atradu config failu un saliku savus setingus proti kurš pins ir reset MOSI utt., tur bija veel taads exe "averdude-gui". Atvēru to izvēlējos programmātoru, kuram config failā saliku tos datus un spiežu execute, output ir "not in sync: resp=0x00".
Viss ir it kā nekas tur galā nebūtu pieslēgts.

----------


## zzz

Sooooo, vai chipam ir piesleegta baroshana un funkcioneejoshs kvarcs?

----------


## Velko

Izmēģināju ar avrdude-gui zem Windas.
Device: ATmega8
Programmer: bsd
Port: lpt1
Kabelis - kā manis dotajā linkā aprakstīts.
Ielādējam GiveIO, nospiežam Execute un viss notiek.

Gadījumā nemēģini ar COM portu atmeli spīdzināt? Nedarbosies - tur spriegumi savādāki. PonyProg shēma pamatā ar to arī nodarbojas - salāgo spriegumus.

EDIT: Par kvarcu nesatraucies - ar defaultajām fusēm, jamais nav nepieciešams.

----------


## zzz

Par kvarcu labaak gan satraukties jau pie laika - jo peec pirmaas shuushanas defaultaas fuuses visticamaak ka tiks pamainiitas uz citaadaam.

----------


## Velko

Atmelim ir pietiekoši daudz clocka opciju. Tad jau par visām jāsāk uztraukties. Mans ieteikums: gar fusēm negrābstīties, kamēr neesi pārliecināts par to, ko dari. Lai darbojas pagaidām uz iekšējo clocku.

----------


## zzz

Absoluutais vairums pielietojumu laikam jau nu gan tomeer straadaas ar normaalu kvarcu, daudzaas citas clocka opcijas ir domaatas izvirtiibaam, ja no shemochkas jaaizznjaudz peedeejais cents un mikroampeers.

----------


## G-man

Nu barošana man ir uztaisīta kā vajag, kvarcs gan nav, un mēģināju es to visu ar COM portu, tā ka laikam nāksies pārtaisīt ar lpt1  un nopirkt kvarcu.

----------


## Velko

Par clockiem iesaku palasīt rakstiņu AVR Frīkos (iespējams vajadzēs reģistrēties).
http://avrfreaks.net/index.php?module=F ... icle&id=21
Tur diezgan labi apstāstīts kas, kā un kāpēc.

----------


## Epis

Ieliec kādu bildi lai var apstītes ko tu tur esi salodējis !! 
Njā ar tiem fuse bitiem ir chakars baigais es šitā vienai savai atmegai128 sachakarēju fuse bitus un palaist vairs nevarēju nācās pirkt vēlvienu mikreni (bet tas bīj sen) 
enyway šeit ir mana programmātora bilde 
http://theonlyway.net/eoz/upload/attach ... 1155038939

Ar to datasheetu lasīšanu ir tā kā ir un iespējams kad kautko esi palaidis garām es pats esu simtiem reižu atmegas128 datašītu lasījis un katru reizi kautko jaunu iemācījies! jo paiet laiks kamēr tā informācija atmiņā nosēžās un pielec. 
Vis labākais veids kā viss ātrāk iemāciteis ir atrast kādu Video pamācību kur reāli rāda piemērus kā strādāt ar programmu un tā tālāk. 
Saku tādēļ kad šonedēļ es ar šādām video pamācībām beidzot iemācījos Visual C# 2005 progu pa vienu dienu (6h) skatījos vidakus un momentā vis pieleca, bet perimstam biju vairāk pa mēnesi lasījis par C++ progu pamācības tutorialus, kurai šādu Video pamācibu nebija, un C ar C++ valodas ir līdzīgas tākā vaidzēja tikai 6h lai saprastu visu ideju un tagat jau taisu savu Windows logu programmu (turpinu mācītes)  :: ! 

Video pamācība ir pielīdzināma privātstundām kad tev blakus sēž AUGSTA līmeņa speciālists un stāsta +rāda kā viss notiek. + tu vari patīt filmu atpakaļ un noklausītes vēlreiz (skatīties tik ilgi kamēr pieleks!),l bet kā zināms skolās kad pasniedzējs lekciju ir nolasījis tad atpakaļ filmu patīt nevar  ::  

P.S es savā filozofijā "nevienam neko par mācības informāciju nemaksāt" veicu izmaiņas un izmaiņas ir izņēmums, kas atiecās uz kvalitatīviem (video+audio+dokumentēti piemēri) materiāliem varētu būt arī Flash tipa animācijas, bet nu šādi interaktīvi matreāli ir ļoti vērtigi. un parasti viņus sagatavo augsta līmeņa speciālist. Tad ir vērts maksāt.

----------


## zzz

Khmmmm, Epi, tavas probleeminjas un sasniegumi ar C ir offtops, nje po adresu un atkal bezsatura paladzinsh. 

Tev tak jau tika ieteikts - ievies sev blogu un drukaa tur kaut 100 lapas diennaktii.

----------


## AntonsK

Ievadam, ja esi ko sajaucis, nejauc galvu citiem!

1. saprotu, ka lepojies ar savu no neta shemkas taisiito atmela programmatoru -paskaidro savu komponentku izvietojumu uz plates. parasti makaetplati saak piesaarnjot no kaadas malas, ne no visaam reizee, lai veelaak vareetu veelko piebuuveet, bet tu kautkaa diivaini tiecies no malaam uz vidu. Pie kam shito nmemaaca skolaas - tas ir tiaki un vieniigi logjiski.

2. C un C++ nefiga nau ne tuvu liidziigas valodas. taas ir principiaali atshkjiriigas! C ir lineaara koda struktuura, kaa asmaa, C++ ir objekt-orienteeta. ja teu kaadaa briidii shiis valodas leikas ljoti liidziigas, neesi neko no to pamatiem sapratis. 

3. apgalvojums, ka "iemaaciijies visual C" ir absurds peec buutiibas. tu nevari iemaaciities valodu dienas laikaa. tu vari taas pamatus apguut. hello world uzraxtiit jaa, bet nejau valodas nianses.

4. Videopamaaciibas nau iisti tas augstaakais liimenis, kur profiigaaki ppli to jeedziigaako infu dod, videopamaaciibas, kaa likts, ir prieksh dummies. probleema ir taa, ka ppli no saakuma meegjina programmeet, un nemaz negrib zinaat, kaa hardware furichii. a kameer tu to nezini -programmeeshanas valodas ir magjiskaas fraazes, ko samaacaas no galvas -magic spelli tipa  :: 

5. datashiiti ir jaalasa, kaa references materiaals, ne kaa graamatas. radaas jaunaajums -> ctrl+f. neradaas jautaajums un izdariiji nepareizi -jautaa seu, kaapeec neradaas jautaajums. toest' ja buutu jamo izlasiijis no a liidz z, nekas nebuutu mainiijies.

6. tava "filosofija" te nevienu neinteresee.

7. zzz, koments jau nu ljoti veertiigs, bet es jau pieradu  ::  <-= tas ir sarkasms, ja kas.

kopsavilkums: ljaudis -shii biedra "metodes" nau plashi atziitas par labaam un pareizaam, protams, katrs dara, kaa individuaali eertaak, bet uz sho staffu nevaig referenceeties kaa uz absoluutu veertiibu. starp cilveekiem, ar ko es straadaaju, ne reizi neesmu videopamaaciibas leitojam nevienu redzeejis  ::

----------


## Epis

bet nu jautājums jau nav tikai par tiem atmegas8 Fuse bitiem jo varbūt kad tur nemaz nav problēma! problēma var būt kautkur citur, piemēram kādā nepielodētā vadā!

P.s.
jebkurā gadījumā off topiks, bij pa tēmu jo šeit taču nāk cilvēki lai kautko iemācītos un pastāstiju par vienu labu mācišanās metodi un interaktīvās video pamācības ir ļoti labas un efektīvas. Ko es arī iesaku. jo man tās palīdzēja!

Tālāk izvēle ir katra paša ziņā !!

----------


## AntonsK

reference -atbalsta avots, kuru pienjem par preciizu, un uz taa balstoties izdara meeriijumus.
netiira reference dod probleemas saakot meeriijumu kljuudu, liidz meeriishanas kjeedes gjenereeshanai..

to pashu veeleetos attiecinajat uz lasiitaaju. ja lasiitaajam kaads saka, ka vinjam paliidzeeja apskriet 2x ap maaju ar spaini galvaa -lasiitaajs var notliceet. tiaki ko tieshi paliidzeeja? kautko radiit / uzbuuveet? ko tieshi?

Epi, tu esi 1 straadaajoshu verkji uzbuuveejis?

Luuk, nevajag cilveekiem sviestu ieteikt, tiaki taapeec, ak teu liakas ka tas ir kruta, jo tas ir nofilmeets. Elektronika ir stingri defineeta un konkreeta zinaatne. te _visu_ var izlasiit graamataas, web-graamataas un lielaakoties vienmeer pietiek ar datasheetiem un references manuaaljeim. ja runaajam par prog. valodu -tad refmanuaalji ir tieshi tam domaati. 
Savukaart tavos videotutoriaaljos visdriizaak redzeesim kaadas noteiktas universitaates noteikta darbinieka viedokli par to, kaa jaaprogrammee shajaa valodaa. 
References manuaalji ir "tiiri" no stila pamaaciibaam, ja protams taas nau kritiskas dotajai situaacijai.
Tpeec maaciities vajag no tiiras references, ne no visa crapa, kas apkaart.

Kad buusi kautko uzbuuveejis (veelams pac, nevis no demosorceem netaa), tad vareesi staastiit, cik ljoti un kas teu nodereeja un visi redzees, ko var panaakt ar tevis izveeleetajaam metodeem.

----------


## Epis

nu tad baltoties uz tava teksta antonK es iesaku, lai viņš nopērk jau gatavu salodētu plati un tad % iespēja kad viss strādās būs ap 95% (5% kad atkals kautko sachakarēs ar fuse bitiem vēlreiz) 
es paņemtu pa 20$ TI MSP430 dev.kitu eZ430-F2013      ::  


un ne pa tēmu: es izdomāju nopirkt Alteras FPGA jauno super lēto dev.kitu ar Cyclone II EP2C20 F484C7N pa 150$  :: .

----------


## G-man

Nedomāju, ka varēju kaut ko sačakarēt ar fuse bitiem, ja neesmu neko rakstījis vai lasījis no mikrenes. Man liekas, ka problēma ir tajā, ka neesmu uztaisījis signāla pārveidošanu no COM signāliem(+12/-12) uz Atmegai derīgiem (0/+5)
P.S. Nesaprotu kāpēc ātrāk par to nedomāju.

----------


## Epis

Hmm nu ja tu laidi +-12V pa taisno mikrenē tad moš tu jau esi sabojājis mikrenes IO līnijas!, bet reāli detektēt varēsi tikai tad kad uzlodēši šo programmātoru (pony prog vai kādu citu).
Bet es vienalga iesaku papildus nopirkt jau gatavu plati ar mikreni +programātors, lai varētu 100%pārliecināties vai tavs kods iekš mikrenes strādā vai nestrādā pārbaudot (debugging) uz nopirktās plates vispirms, un tad uz pašlodētās plates un tad tu redzēsi kad būs gadījumi kad uz tavas opašlodētās plates nekas neies! it sevišķi ja gribēsi mikreni laist uz max 16Mhz frekvenci.  
šeit ir labs piemers kā NEVAIG lodēt SMD komponentes mana vecā plate uz kurai ir 16Mhz oscil. un kods vienkārši negāja! bet kods programmas debuggerī gāja!
http://theonlyway.net/eoz/upload/attach ... 1155038901

----------


## Delfins

izvirtuli bl**...

Jāņem uzreiz šitāds stuffs:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ATMEL-AVR-ATMEGA1 ... dZViewItem

Vai kaut ko no šejienes:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/catego ... cPath=2_10

----------


## Velko

Ja runājam tieši par ATmega8, tad par on-chip debugošanu var aizmirst. Nav viņai ne JTAG ne DebugWire iespējas.

Un nav nemaz tie atmeļi tik trausli. Ir spečuki pat mēģinājuši 220V  uz IO piniem padot.

----------


## G-man

Es tomēr piedabūju savu atmegu pie dzīvības, un neskatoties uz mocīšanu ar neatdekvātu spriegumu viss strādā kā nākas.   ::  
Kādā valodā labāk rakstīt kodu, kā jums liekas?

----------


## Vinchi

C  ::

----------


## Delfins

1.) it depends
2.) kurā māki, tādā raksti... kaut vai latviešu valodā.. gy

----------


## Imis

Es vel aizvien rakstu ieksh ASM, pa cik esmu iesaceejs, nodomaju, ka taa labaak izpratiishu visu darbibu kopumaa ( domaats dzelzhu limenii ) Lidz shim izdodas tiiri labi, nereti vaacu val. manualji ir labaaki par anglju valodas pamacibaam.
G-man es pirms 3 menesiem, kad saaku, netaa uzraku shemu ar 2 pretestibaam un ar to man pietika lai pieshautu savu atmega16 pie LPT un programmetu uz nebeedu... 
 Pagaidaam bez plates, ar vadiniem viss iet pietiekoshi labi uz 4mhz ar iekshejo oscili. 
 Epi, ka jau noskaidrojaam vienaa cita diskusija, tavas atmega128 gluki iespejami delj kaaju "gaisaa karashanaas", javien uz tiem portiem programmaa, kkas bijis paredzeets.

----------


## G-man

Man tāds jautājums vai var darbināt divas mikrenes ar vienu kristālu uz abām?

----------


## Velko

Var. Viens jādarbina kā ar kristālu, otram padod signālu no tā paša kristāla un darbina kā external clock.

----------


## G-man

Paldies  ::

----------


## Epis

Es vakar nopirku Atmegu8 un tagat kad gribēju sākt lodēt to progromējamo 10pin vadu sāku pētīt kā tos vadus lodēt un izrādās kad šitai atmegai8 es savu AVR JTAG programmeri pieslēgt nevaru  ::  bet nu man ir otrs tas Serial port programmeris ICSP, bet es tagat apstījos tas ICSP pie manas megas128 ir pieslēgts pie RX,TX,SCK,reset piniem, bet  pēc paša programātora originālajā shēmā viņu slēdz pie MOSI,MISO,SCK,RESET piniem starpība starp Atmegu8 un atmegu128 ir tāda kad atmegai 128 ir tas JTAG interface bet megai8 nav. 
 (iegrābos)

Vaidzēja pirkt Atmegu16,vai 32 tiem ir tas JTAG intereis un īstie iejas vadi TCK,TMS,TDO,TDI
 tas nozīmē kad to savu JTAG debuggeri izmantot nevaru  ::  tas ponyprog tikai programmē  ::  

Apstījos Olimex AVR-PG1B  ICSP SERIAL PORT DONGLE PROGRAMMER shēmā un tru viņi slēdz pie tiem MISO,MOSI piniem laikam būs tad tā jāmēģina. 
Kāds ir tai Atmega8 un citām kurām tā JTAG interfeisa, Emulātoru(debaggeri) pats lodējis ??? 
itkā ir kautkādas dīvainas shēmas, bet tur ir jārogrammē  cita AVR mikrene.

----------


## Velko

Nu, to ka ATmega8 nav debugošanas iespēju, jau šajā topicā biju pieminējis.

Paņēmiens, kā debugot programmu, ja nav pieejams nekāds debuggeris: saliec koda "šaubīgajās" vietās mainīgo vērtību izvadīšanu. Datorprogrammas gadījumā tas ir vienkāršāk, bet var arī strādājot ar mikrokontrolieriem. "Samontē" lai proga sūta datus uz kompi (RS232 piemēram), vai ļaunākajā gadījumā kaut vai LEDus mirkšķina.

----------


## Epis

Es jau aizgāju nopirku atmegu32 jo man tomēr to debageri vaig, gribu pārbaudīt ADC konvertieri un kā tad, lai savādāk redz ka viņš strādā ja ne caur debageri, protams var jau mēģināt Flash atmiņā rezultātu rakstīt un tad pēc prgas palaišanas nolasīt Flashu ar to ponyprog un pētīt strādā vai nestrādā, bet tā čakars lielāks, gribās tā uz fikso apkatīties kā tas ADC iet.

----------


## M_J

Nu johaidī! Parāva dusmu! Ja bez debugera nevar pārbaudīt ADC! Ko tad vispār var?

----------


## Epis

Tīri slinkumu tā programmējot un pēc tam nolasot aizies daudz vairāk laika nekā caur debuggeri izejot caur instrukcijai  ::  un rezutlāts uzreiz redzams + ātri var pielabot kodu vai veikt citas darbības (laiks ietpaupās)

----------


## M_J

Piekrītu, ir jau patīkami, ja var to procesoru no datora pabakstīt un skatīties, ko šis par to saka, bet visi tie simulatori īsti nesniedz patieso priekštatu, kā tās lietas patiesībā notiek. Viena lieta ir iziet programmu pa soļiem, pavisam kas cits ir, ja process notiek reālā laikā, kad ir atļauti vesela virkne pārtraukumu, kas ik pa brīdim pārtrauc pamatprogrammas darbu, mainot uzdevuma nosacījumus u.t.t. Tad tāds debugeris atklāti sakot bijis-nebijis. Turklāt, ja iet runa teiksim par ATMEGU128 - man tās kājas ir nepieciešamas kā ADC ieejas, es nevaru atļauties tās ķēzīt debugošanai.

----------


## Epis

Man ir uzldoēts šitas programmātors no ponyprog mājaslapas SI-prog šeit bilde


un pieslēdzu pie megas8 un nekā (neatpazīst) vienīgi ko es nebīju izdarījis tas man nebīj ārējā oscilātora man liekas kad Defaultā viņai vaidzēja no iekšējā palaisties un tad ar tiem fuse bitiem var likt to External oscil. 
Ir vēlviens programmētājs, kas izskatās tīri labi Moš man pamēģināt to uzlodēt ?? 

AVR ISP with STK200/300 pinout (connect it to STK200/300 eva board)

----------


## M_J

Ir gadījies, ka Ponijs negrib strādāt. Palīdz nelielas kapacitātes kondensatori (ap 100 pf) starp SCK, MISO un MOSI izvadiem un masu (starp citu tajā otrajā shēmā tie tur jau ir).

----------


## Velko

Nu, mans programmators (ja to pat var tā saukt) ir supervienkāršs. Labajā pusē - tā jau ir plate, kas jāieprogrammē (šajā gadījumā - kā reiz ar ATmega :: . Nepatīk man speciālus ISP konektorus uz platēm likt - kad vajag programmēt, tad pielodēju vadus  ::  Linku uz aprakstu meklē manos postos pie šīs tēmas. 

Uztaisīju, kad tikko sāku ņemties ar AVRiem. Līdz šim strādā bez problēmām  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Velko tu patiešo no LPT pie MCU caur pretestībām slēdz?

----------


## Velko

> Velko tu patiešo no LPT pie MCU caur pretestībām slēdz?


 Jap.

----------


## Vinchi

Pēc tam ar kādu softu dedzini iekšā MCU?

Cik tas ir droši un stabili tā tikai caur pretestībām programmēt?

----------


## Velko

Ar UISP vai AVRDUDE zem Linux (programmatora tips: bsd). Darbojas arī ar AVRDUDE zem Windows.

Par stabilitāti: ja ņem vērā, ka izmantoju vēl ~ 2.5 m "pagarinātāju" no LPT, tad tīri labi - ar megām problēmas nav bijušas. Tiny12 gan pāris reizes ir nogļukojis.

Par drošību: nu, nosvilis nekas vēl nav  ::  Teorētiski arī nevajadzētu, pat ja kautkas saiet "uz īso" - priekš tam tur tie rezistori.

Tomēr - man tā pieeja pašam ne pārāk patīk. Tas aparāts (bildē), kas šobrīd top ir USB -> SPI konvertors. Par pamatu ņēmu USBtiny, tomēr gribu pieprogrammēt vēl dažas fīčas + nomainīt emulēto SPI uz hardwarisko.

----------


## Epis

Es šito vakar uzlodēju 

bet tur kautkas neiet tagat ņemšu un skatīšos moš to kapacitātoru pielodēšu (ja atradīšu) un es 100K rzistora vietā ielodēju 10K un vēl pieliku tos 100Omu rezistorus starp LTP un 74hc244 tie man jau stāvēja kad lodēju nost veco shēmu kur taisīju programmātoru savai FPGA mikrenei un tas variants man negāja (pēctam protams atradu kļūdu  ::  )

Vēlviena iespēja var būt kad es ņemot to diodi no bvecā seriālā programmera varēju viņu sajaukt ar zenerdiodi būs jāparbauda vis no sākuma kautkur tai kļūdai jābūt!

----------


## M_J

Nu nav sevišķi racionāli lodēt vienu shēmu pēc otras, cerībā, ka kāda no tām strādās. Labāk paņem osciloskopu, ja nav tad aizej uz Tevalo, Argusu vai Latgalīti un nopērc, tāpat tas būs vajadzīgs, un pamēri signālus, tajā brīdī, kad mēģini sakontaktēties ar procesoru. 1. - vai procesoram pienāk barošana, 2. - vai RESET kāja prgrammējot tiek norauta uz masu, 3. vai uz SCK izvadu pienāk takts signāls (meandrs 0-5V), 4. vai uz MOSI izvada nāk dati (mainīgs meandrs 0-5V), 5. - un ja tas viss ir, tad vai procesors atbild pa MISO kāju (mainīgs meandrs 0-5V). Un tad vari izdarīt secinājumus, kurā posmā ir kļūda.

----------


## Epis

Būs jaizmanto savs USB osciloskops kas digitālos signālus var uzķert līdz 500Khz. 
man ir tā kad es tā īsti nekādu darbojošos elektroniku nēsu vēl uzlodējis izņemot to atmegu128 kura tā arī negāja kā plānoju un šito pēdējo FPGA plati kurai beidzot to programmātoru uzlodēju un viss strādā , un tādēļ nev tā pieredze kļūdu meklēšanā un ja kautkas neiet tad vieglāk liekās pameklēt citu shēmu, bet laikam būs tā testēšana jātaisa un jāskatās kur problēma. 

ar analogo elektroniku tā saskare bijusi maza (vairāk ar programmēšanu tādēļ arī ir tā kad programmu uzrakstīt varu, kura kompī strādā, bet reālitāte kad uzlodēju nekas neiet (toreiz negāja)  ::  ). un esu gatavs situāciju mainīt pielabot pēdējo trūkumu un zināšanu robu! tad man būs pilns zināšanu komplekts.

----------


## janispu

Epim...
Ja pareizi sapratu, chips tiek darbināts ar iekšējo ģeneratoru. Es arī esmu saskāries ar šo problēmu. Sākotnēji mums arī bija doma izmantot iekšējo ģeneratoru, bet vienā programmēšanas reizē tīšām/netīšām tika uzsdtādīts fuses bits, kas nosaka, ka izmanto ārējo kvarcu. Pēc tam chips uz programmatoru nereaģēja ne sitams. Pielikām ārējo kvarcu un vairs nekādu problēmu.

----------


## Epis

Šitā atmega8 kuru es nesen nopirku vēl nēsu nemaz ieprogrammējis ar to ponyprog viņš man rāda to unnown device (-24) tākā es nekādus setingus vēl nēsu paspējis izmainīt. vis ir tā kā nopirku! tagat ņemšu to osciloskopu un skatīšos kas no LTp porta nāk ārā un vai tas kas iznāk arā arī aiziet līdz megai8.

----------


## Epis

Atradu ķūdu kad gribēju slēgt USB skopa zemi skatījos uz plates DB25 konektoru un konstatēju kad nav kur pieslēgt nebīju 18-25piniGND savienoti ar pārējo zemi laikam biju aizmirsis steigā lodējot pielodēt pašu glveno! tagat pielodēšu un tad petiekšu vai iet vai neiet  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu vot šeit bildes no Ascilātora kādi signāli tad ieiet mikrenē no LTp1 porta un ko tad mikrene atbild galvenie signāli MOSI(Serial data in), MISO(serial data out) CLK-pūlkstesn un CLK bīj 100Khz (knapi oscilātors vaŗēja uzķert pie 500Ksps
BIlde kur ir redzams MISO (zilais) signāls un CLK (sarkanais) signāls, kas tad laikam ir tas kas iet ārā no Atmgas8 

un var redzēt kad tas miso singāls ir ļoti švaks zilā lņija rāda kad tur ir 1,3v un pie sarkanās 1,46V kur tā strāva varēja Pazust ???

šeit MOSI iejošais megā un pēctam var redzēt kā mega atbild ar MISO un var redzēt kas iejošais ,Sarkanais, ir normas roboežās zemākais punkts pie 2,6V bet MISO zems ,zilā krāsa noiet zem 2,2V 

Vienīgais ko es varu izsecināt ir tas kad tas MISO signāls ir pārāk švaks ko atmega izdod kur ir problēma kādēļ viņš tik zems, slikti kotakti vai kas??

----------


## Velko

Starp MISO un 74HC244 11-o pinu kādu rezistoru ieliki? Ja nē, ieliec un pamēri tad (megas galā). Nez kāpēc sajūta, ka tajā posmā (bez rezistora) plūst nežēlīgi liela strāva.

Un vēl - 100 omi LPT porta aizsardzībai ir tā kā drusku par maz, 1K būtu prātīgāk.

----------


## M_J

Ja jau mikrene atbild, tad ar tiem signāliem, ko tā saņem no kompja viss ir ok. Izskatās, ka ir problēmas ar Atmeļa barošanu. Tiklīdz tas Atmelis sāk kaut ko darīt, un strāvas patēriņš palielinās tā barošana sēžas, signālu amplitūda kā tas redzams no oscilogrammas samazinās līdz kamēr process pārtrūkst. Starp citu, kā ir organizēta Atmeļa barošana?

----------


## Epis

man tur stāv MC78L05ACP kas dod ārā 5v, 100ma un pats adapteris ir no vecā mobīlā, kurš var max izdot pie 5V 250ma /1,25VA(bet tā no adaptera nāk virs 7V ārā un pie barošanas ir  viens 100pf un 1uf kapacitātors moš vaig to lielāku uzlikt kādus 100uf 
šitas pats barošanas komplekts man bīj arī uz vecās ATmegas128 un viņa arī tā isti negribēja iet moš tad tā ir tā, problēma, kad jāpaņem jaudīgāks adapteris man ir tāds regulējams no 15-22V un 2,5A /max 55VA šito es izmantoju soļu motoriem, kad darbināju 3savējos soļiniekus uz 22V motori protams gāja labi. ko jūs varat ieteikt no ormix, vai atgus kataloga ?? 
jautājums vai tad patiešām šitās atmegas ir tik rījīgas, itkā jau datasheetos rakstīts kad viņas ēd ļoti maz Ampēras nekur nav rakstīs kad viņas programmējot nenormāli rīj! Es nēsu atradis nekādu tādu tekstu.
Es zinu to kad mana FPGA nenormāli ēd kad viņu programmē un pēc tam viss normāli un attiecīgi arī liku barošanu jaudīju lai gan tagat kad pagājšmēnes atnāca dev.kits redzu kad tur ir 23 gabali 100uF kapacitātori kopā 2300uF, bet man uz plates tikai viens 220uF kautkā par maz liekās  ::  būs vēlāk jāpakasa nost plates Maskas slānis un jāielodē vēl kāds  ::

----------


## Epis

Es tagat pielodēju 100uF kapacitātoru pieliku pie MOSI,MISO, vadiem 1,5K omu rezistorus atmegas pusē un itkā signālu problēmas vairāk nav pie LTP porta MISO,MOSI,SCK,Reset signāli ir minimums 3,6V-4v un pie megas situācija ir vēl labāka zem 4V signāls nekrīt, bet vienalga ierpogrammēt neko nevaru tas pats errors! 
Varbūt iekš ponyproga OPTIONS -> setup-> select polarity of signals tiek piedāvāta to 4 signālu polaritāte: 
Invert Reset:
Invert SCK:
Invert D-IN;
Invert D_out: 
visi uzstādījumi stāv bez ķekša es izmēģināju un paspaidīju pāris ķešus un tad laiž ārā tos signālus ar to nobīdi 
pamēģināšu pielodēt 16Mhz kristālu moš tad aizies! 
Un te mēģināju atšifrēt kādus bitus tad ponyprogs sūta un par MOSI iet 01011001  
un MISO 01010011 pēc tam FF.

Programming Enable 1010 1100' 0101 0011 'xxxx xxxx' xxxx xxxx Enable Serial Programming after RESET goes low (un resets tad ir lo) 
Palasīju vēl par Serial Programming
Algorithm un sanāk tā kad pēc reset gaida 20ms un tad sūta Programming
Enable serial instruction to pin MOSI. un t;a instrukcija ir tā kas uagšā un tad otrais bits 0x53 ir jāatnāk atpakaļ par MISO pinu un izskatās kad tas MISO pins arī atbild ar to 01010011 kad MOSI pins laiž 3 baitu bet kapēc tālāk nekas nenotiek nav ne jausmas.

----------


## Epis

šeit bilde kā izskatās mans programmeris + pate atmega8 un pielodētais 16Mhz oscilātors un tāpat nekas neiet novilku pat to PonyProg2000 2.04n 
un tur device listā bij mega8 bet tāpat nekā !

----------


## Delfins

Eh. A moš tev tur kaut kas uz īso!? Shēma pareizi salikta ?
Tā izskatās, ka mēģini vius burzmā salodēt, vēlāk jau sūdīgāk "nodebugot" to visu.

----------


## M_J

Nav tās ATMEGAs programmējot rijīgas. Pats lietoju Poniju un programmators iet bez ārējās barošanas, pietiek ar to kas nāk no COM porta. Doma par šaubīgu barošanu man radās skatoties uz oscilogrammām, kur loģiskā vieninieka līmenis strauji samazinājās. Praktiski atmeļa izejā loģiskā vieninieka līmenis sakrīt ar barošanas spriegumu, tāpēc secināju ka strauji krītas barošanas spriegums. Ieteiktu pamērīt ar oscilogrāfu vai barošana tiešām ir 5V gluda līnija. Ja ne, tad tas būtu tas, kas jāpanāk pirmām kārtām. Mobīlā telefona lādētājs varētu dot ārā tos 7V ar lielām pulsācijām, ja tas tā - pieliec tam izejā kārtīgu elektrolītu ap 1000mkf, vai arī tā lādētāja vietā paņem "kronas" bateriju, vai izmanto savu jaudīgo barošanas avotu, ja tam nav pulsācijas. Vēlreiz par tiem signāliem, kas iet uz mikreni un nāk atpakaļ. Man bija situācija, kad vajadzēja saprogrammēt lielu skaitu mikroshēmu. Ar programmatoru tas process notiek salīdzinoši lēni. Tāpēc uztaisīju shēmu kur viens mikrokontrolieris ātri saprogrammē otru. Stāstu to tāpēc, ka šajā procesā nācās sīki izpētīt, kā notiek programmēšanas process. Princips ir viens - ja uzsākot programmēšanu atmelis nesaņem pareizo kombināciju - tas vienkārši neatbild. Tātad - ja viņš atbild, tad ar tiem signāliem, ko viņš saņem no datora vismaz sākotnēji viss ir ok. Tātad nevajag invertēt nevienu no šiem signāliem. Kāpēc process nenotiek līdz galam - vai tas pārtrūkst barošanas nestabilitātes dēļ, vai dators nesaprot no atmeļa saņemto atbildi - tas ir jānoskaidro.

----------


## Velko

Vēlviena doma - kas ar programmēšanas softu? Neesmu PonyProg lietojis, nevaru spriest cik jamais stabils vai gļukains. Tomēr, no cita softa izmēģināšanas sliktāk nebūs   ::  

Vari izmēģināt AVRDUDE, no WinAVR. Tur ir arī avrdude-gui, ar kuru apieties nav nekas sarežģīts. Tavs salodētais programmators atbilst stk200.

----------


## Epis

Paldies pa padomiem!
Es tieši šodien meklēju caur google vēl kādu citu programmu, kas programmētu to mikreni caur LTP portu ar sito programmeri un šitas pēc ponyprog mājaslapā teiktā ir idejiski tāds pats kā STK200/300 LTP programātors tākā noteikti kad tai programmai vaidzētu atpazīt šito. Rīt izmēģināšu moš aizies + uzlodēšu papildus 330uF SMD kapacitātoru 

par tiem signāliem tad itkā es arī domāju kad viņiem vaidzētu būt tādiem taisnstūra vaida un 100Khz signālu mans Oscilātors 1Msps var normāli detektēt, bet tajās bildēs tas signāls ir riktīgi sachakarēts un šodien pēdējo ko mērīju tas bīj labāks par viesiem ierpieksējiem, bet vienalga ir tās spicās virsotnes nevis normāli kantains un par to barošanu tad šeit viena bilde kur var redzēt kā bij pašā sākumā pirms es pielodēju 100uF kapacitātoru untas laiks no viena krituma līīdz otram bīj kautkur  ap 200ms šeit bilde 

kad uzliku to 100uF tad tas kitums bīj jau kādas 5X mazāks bet pilnīgi tīra DC strāva nebīj šeit bilde no pēdējā mērijuma pie mikrenes Zilā līnija MISO sarkanā MOSI 

un var redzēt kad tagat signāls ir daudz labāks 4V robežās, bet vienalga signāls nav normāli kantains kādam viņam vaidzētu būt.

----------


## Velko

200 ms starp kritumiem? Interesanti... Būtu 10 vai 20 ms tad būtu skaidrs, no kā tas rodas, bet 200...

To kondensatoru liki pirms vai pēc krena? Parasti jau barošanu taisa ~ šādi:

----------


## M_J

Gan jau ka ir tās 10 vai 20 ms. Turpat blakus taču var redzēt datu pārsūtīšanu, pēc kā apmēram var novērtēt izvērses laikus. Tajā datu paketē taču var pat kaut ko izšķirt. Ja būtu 200 ms, tad tur būtu redzama viena maza strīpiņa no + uz masu.

----------


## Epis

laikam sajaucu tās 200 ar 20 jo lapa uz kruas pierakstīju pazuda un pēc bildes izzīlēt ir grūti bet tāda cikliska strāvas zušana tādā frekvencē bij 

es to AVRdude progu kautkā nevaru ieinstalēt tur ir vesala čupa ar failiem kuri itkā pašam jāliek kopā es tādiem procesiem cauri nēsu gājis un tas pats ar to otru programmu WINAVR tur arī kautkāda mistika nesaprotu kur to ASm kodu likt un kā ieprogrammēt. 
Tie faili kā tādi izskatās pazīstami no NIos II procesora C compilera kuru bišķi pachakarēju un konstatēju kad tur lai kautko uzkodētu vaig nenormāli ilgi pētīt tās visas biblotēkas, vārdsakot sarežītāk nekā asemblerī programmēt. 
man vaig progru kur es hex failu varu tajā atmegā ierakstīt un viss un tādu kas viegli uzinstalējama ar parasto setup faila palaišanu uz Windows XP. kā ponyprog 2000

----------


## Velko

Neviens jau neliek kautko kompilēt ar WinAVR. 
* nokačā WinAVR-blablabla-install.exe
* palaid lai uzinstalējas
* sameklē C:\WinAVR\bin\avrdude-gui.exe failu (instalators neuztaisa šortkatu uz jamo  :: )
* palaid, tad nospied Install pie GiveIO draivera
* baro iekšā .hex failu un programmē

----------


## Epis

Es tā izdarīju nospiedu avrdude to aplication failu parādījās melns logs uz 1 sekundi un viss nekas tālāk nenotiek tas pats ar to instal-giveio setup failu un ko lai tālāk daru ??

----------


## Delfins

ir tādas lietas:

readme.txt
install.txt
manuālis pdf-ā vai kādā citā formātā...

----------


## Velko

*avrdude-gui.exe* 
Jāsaka gan, ka man bija 20060421 versija. Novilku jaunāko (20070122) versiju - izskatās, ka no tās izvākuši ārā (vai aizmirsuši ielikt)   :: , tā ka var nākties vilkt vecāku.

----------


## Epis

šeit citāts no tā WinAVR user manual: 

WinAVR is a collection of open-source, software development tools from various
projects. WinAVR does not have a complete graphical IDE like a commerical 
toolset, yet. Because of this, learning to build software under GCC means that
it would be best to learn how to use the `make` program and learn how to write 
makefiles.
 un tur ir 3 programmas AVR insight[winAVR], Mfile[winAVR], un programmers notepad[winAVR]  to Mfile progu es apstījos tur ir tikai viena funkcija makefile un visādas izvēles kāda no viņām jēga ?? 

tajās Avr insight  vispār neko nedara tur nevaru nevienu failu atvērt ne .asm, hex neko! tajā programmers notepad var tos failus atvērt bet nekas nenotiek
 Es tikai gribu pamēģinat vai štias AVRdude var ieprogrammēt megu8 nevis tur programmu veidotkautkādu.

vienu make failu no piemēriem palaidu bet tur rādijās erori un >"make.exe" program arī palaidās bet ar eroru proga itkā domāta prekš attiny13 un ir C+asm kodi PWN perifērijai moš vaidēj tos failus kā projektu uztaisīt un salikt tajā prjektā un tad ietu?

----------


## Velko

Ak, dies   ::  

Lūk tev "ar karotīti":
* nokačājam
* palaižam
* lietojam

----------


## Epis

Nu tad laikam es ne to versiju ieinstalēju jo man tāda .exe nav šeit ir tas kas man tajā bin direktorijā ir 

novilkšu īsto tad pateikšu vai programmātors šancē.
Es novilku to WinAVR-20070122 versiju tapēc man laikam nekas negāja un tā avrdude.exe arī nav tagat jau velku īsto.

----------


## Epis

ieinstalēju to jauno versiju un tas pats kas vecajai tā avrdude.exe faila nav un kad palaiž to application failu tad tur parādās melns dos logs kas tik pat a'tri pazūd  ::  
laikam nekas nesanāks ar to Avrdude progu  ::  
būs jānopērk jauna protaipa plate un jāmēgina atmega32 dabūt pie dzīvības ar AVR JTAG vadu tam vaidzētu iet noteikti.

----------


## M_J

Būtu jau labi, ja Tu tiktu tomēr skaidrībā, kas šoreiz bija par problēmu. Varu droši teikt, ka tā nav programmas vaina. Ja neiet Ponijs, neies arī Avrdude. Visas viņas strādā līdzīgi. Vaina ir dzelžos. Un ja šoreiz neatradi problēmas cēloni, tad uzrausies uz to atkal. Ja atradīsi vainu, tad būsi ieguvis vērtīgu pieredzi un citreiz nekad vairs līdzīgas kļudas nepieļausi. Nemet plinti krūmos!

----------


## Epis

Es domāju rīt aiziet un iepirkt elektroniku jaudīgāku DC regulātoru + to 34Khz pulksteni un jaunu protatip plati priekš atmegas32 pielodēšu to arī (tai noteikti kad vaidzētu iet.

----------


## Epis

Tagat argusā nopirku L387A DC-pārveidotāju no 5-35V uz 5V 0,5A  ::  un paņēmu to Clock 32,768khz no sākuma pielodēšu jaunu barošanas bloku tad ja neies nomaiņišu to 16Mhz kristālu uz to pūlkstens kristālu un tad vakarā pateikšu iet vai neiet!

----------


## Velko

Un visu to padarīšanu spīdzināsi no mobilā lādētāja? Nopērc tak trafu, 4 diodes, kondensatori un krens gan jau mājās atradīsies, un būs tev barošanas bloks ka maz neliekas.

BTW: Priekš kam Clock kristāls?

----------


## Epis

Nu vot salodēju gan atmegu8 gan arī jauno atmegu32 ar jauno DC pārveidotāju un tāpat nekas neiet mega 32 ar JTAG arī neiet  ::  kautkāds sviests tagat vairs nav kur piekasīties viss ideāli barošana ar osciloskopu vispār neraustās (taisna līnija) un signāli arī čotki kantaini kautkas laikam nav ar tiem fuse defaulta fuse bitiem jo mega32 nestrādā (es viņai nēsu pielicis nevienu oscilātoru tākā viņai vienīgais ir iekšējais un izskatās kad no tā viņa nepalaižās. 
tagt es pieslēsu barošanas bloku 15V 2,5A (uz vāka rakstīts ka tas ir portatīvā kompja barošanas bloks volti regulējami no 15-22 un 2,5A)
šeit forkas



Rīt mēgināšu uzlodēt to 32Khz kristālu varūbut ar to aizies ! un tad tos fuse bitus saregulēs (ja aizies)

----------


## Velko

Atmeļiem pret tevi laikam kādas antipātijas   ::  

Pēc osciļa izskatās, ka viss notiek - ja pareizi saprotu tie ir MOSI un MISO signāli pie ATmega's. Mikrene saņem komandu un arī atbild. Jautājums - kā viss izskatās otrā galā (pie LPT)? SCK un MOSI ir kārtībā, citādi i ne tādi signāli nebūtu, bet MISO signāls līdz kompim nenonāk.

Fuse bitos un clockā vaina nevar būt - tad ar' būtu klusums no ATmegas.

----------


## M_J

Kā Velko rakstīja - viss notiek, tikai PC nesaprot Atmeļa sūtīto atbildi un process pārtrūkst. Apskatīju vēlreiz programmatora shēmu, kas redzama topika 3. lappusē. Atmeļa atbilde nonāk PC caur LPT porta 10. izvadu. Tātad būtu ar oscili jāpaskatās, kas tur redzams. Man personīgi tajā shēmā nepatīk R8 (1 kilooms). Cik nu esmu niekojies ar LPT portu, zinu, ka porta ieejām ir pieslēgti pievelkošie rezistori uz 5V, man prātā ka tie pat varētu būt 4.7k. Tādā gadījumā tas R8 traucētu padot LPT ieejā korektu loģisko 0, tā paliktu apmēram 0.7 V līmenī. Dažiem datoriem tāds loģiskās nulles līmenis varētu būt pieņemams, citiem ne. Tātad - paskatīties signālu uz LPT porta 10. izvada un iespējams samazināt R8 uz kādiem 200 omiem, vai atteikties no R8 pavisam.
p. s. atkārtošu Velko teikto - problēma nav fuse bitos

----------


## Epis

Nu vot šeit izmērīju pie paša LTP porta un izskatās kad ienākošais MOSI (sarkanais) logīskā 0 =1,3V varētu būt kad Ltp ports viņu neuņem kā tu M_J teici un MISO izskatās labi.


kā man to MOSI dabūt pie tās 0 (varbūt pielikt pull down rezistoru kādus 10K man tagat starp LTP un 74hc244 izeju stāv 1,5K rezistors.

----------


## M_J

Vienkārši ielodē R8 vietā vada gabalu. Nebaidies, nekas nenosvils!

----------


## Velko

Tnx, M_J par info - par pull-up rezistoriem iekš LPT nezināju  ::  

Paspēlējos nedaudz ar Oma likumu un kalkulatoru - viss sakrīt. Epja gadījumā (ar 1.5K virknes rezistoriem) nulle sanāk 1.20V, manā konstrukcijā (ar 1K rezistoriem) - 0.88V. Škiet, ka loģiskās nulles slieksnis ir kautkur pa vidu.

----------


## Epis

Viss strādā  ::  šorīt nomainīju 1,5K rezistoru uz 33omu pie 10LTP vada, kur MISO vads iziet no 74hc244 un viss aizgāja šeit bilde no osciloskopa tagat tas MISO signāls LTP portā ieiet normāli ar -0,15v un hi ir virs 4V un signāli ir smuki stabili takā beidot viss ir tā kā tam jābūt  ::

----------


## M_J

Apsveicu!

----------

